# American made peptides or mass production llc who has ordered from them and had good



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Some one must of ordered from these guys,it is also the website twist had listed to order from,are there pepes all good to go,does there shipping turn around quickly and would you order from them again?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 10, 2014)

Superior peptides, elite peptides, bluesky. Stop over-thinking and just order. Some things you just have to find out for yourself.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Yup both of them have bogo sales I have joined American made and superior peps,so who should I buy from first,who have you used brother?


----------



## ajdos (Aug 10, 2014)

I have used both of those they are BOTH g2g


----------

